# Packaging Files for Odin



## MonsterLancer02 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am breaking the rules just this once, seeing as I haven't gone through every post of every thread. 
I have 2 Samsung mesmerizes for USCC the one I currently use is running ics while my girlfriends is full stock gingerbread.... I'm looking to package her EI20 modem and flash it on to my phone using Odin ...in the process rooting and upgrading hers to ics as well... how can I package the modem? Another temporary solution would be for somebody to post a WORKING link to the modem as every one I have found is broken or blocked by the fbi...if anybody could please help it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

This should be it, flash in phone section of Odin http://db.tt/A5HqcwvQ

"some will fall in love with life and drink it from a fountain that is pourin' like an avalanche comin' down the mountain"


----------



## MonsterLancer02 (Oct 20, 2011)

i also found this link on teamuscellular http://db.tt/NsKLdNyF


----------

